# RIP - Hagar



## BlackandTanforLife (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, run free precious Hagar, run free.:rip:


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous dog. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace Hagar.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Hagar was Handsome. I am sorry for your loss  Run free Hagar


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

R.I.P. Hagar


----------



## bryant88 (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. I know its just like losing a family member. Keep your head up.


----------



## swharshbar (Jan 18, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.


----------

